# I-70 Haunttour Transworld Weekend Mar 10, 2012



## Thrills4U (Feb 6, 2010)

After Transworld sales floor closes on Saturday, March 10, 
7:00 pm - 12:00 am (Buses will start leaving America's Center at 5:30 pm)

Come experience two of the best haunted attractions in mid-Missouri for one low price! Guests will first experience NecroPlanet in Columbia, MO featuring the completely remodeled Necropolis and the all new pitch black attraction The Pit! Now in its 8th year of operation, NecroPlanet features amazing set detail, special effects and a focus on actor first "terror-tainment."

Guests will then experience Mr. Bill's Thrills in Troy , MO featuring the newly renovated 'Haunted Barn' with 13 rooms of in-your-face scares, startles, and 3D FX, followed by their newest addition, the 30 foot spider cave leading you into the Black Zone and taking you into the 3 Acre ' Trail of Terror ' where your worst nightmares become reality and come at you with a vengeance!

Transportation and food are provided with the 4 haunted attractions all for the low price of $75.00!
(If you'd like to drive yourself, it's only $45 for entrance to all 4 haunts.)

Tickets available soon at i-70haunttour.com


----------



## Thrills4U (Feb 6, 2010)

The price of the 4 haunts without food & transportation has been reduced from $45.00 to $40.00 due to cost savings on our part . Still finalizing online ticket sales , so keep an eye on http://www.i-70hauntour.com for availability !


----------



## Thrills4U (Feb 6, 2010)

*TW / I-70haunttour*

*TICKET SALES ARE NOW ONLINE ! 
GET YOURS TODAY @ http://www.i-70haunttour.com *
Come experience two of the best haunted attractions in mid-Missouri for one low price! Guests will first experience NecroPlanet in Columbia, MO featuring the completely remodeled Necropolis and the all new pitch black attraction The Pit! Now in its 8th year of operation, NecroPlanet features amazing set detail, special effects and a focus on actor first "terror-tainment."

Guests will then experience Mr. Bill's Thrills in Troy , MO featuring the newly renovated 'Haunted Barn' with 13 rooms of in-your-face scares, startles, and 3D FX, followed by their newest addition, the 30 foot spider cave leading you into the Black Zone and taking you into the 3 Acre ' Trail of Terror ' where your worst nightmares become reality and come at you with a vengeance!

Transportation and food are provided with the 4 haunted attractions all for the low price of $75.00!
(If you'd like to drive yourself, it's only $40 for entrance to all 4 haunts.)


----------



## Thrills4U (Feb 6, 2010)

*Seats are going fast , don't wait too long to decide or you may be too late !*
TICKET SALES ARE NOW ONLINE !
GET YOURS TODAY @ http://www.i-70haunttour.com


----------

